# Mira - MACH Bars and Ribbons! (Pictures)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We got our MACH ribbon at the trial this weekend! Yay! It is really pretty with pink and teal colors. We took a picture at the trial and I also took some fun jumping pictures today with both her MACH bars and ribbons.

PS Barley picked up two QQs to end the year, Mira picked up her first QQ toward her MACH3. Barley finished his points for his MACH4 and needs 4 more QQs. Next trial is not for 3 weeks.

 *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Those pictures are wonderful! She looks like she's having a blast! So proud!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!! I have always been fascinated by agility and would like to one day get into the industry (I doubt I will with Kahuna, however, he will be very big and is too mellow I think ha) Can you break down what the QQ's are and what they do to receive the MACH awards? I'd like to educate myself  Brilliant work!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the pictures!!!!! Mira has a beautiful smile on her face.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!

A quick summary... In AKC agility when you get the the Excellent B level (the highest level) you earn a Q (Qualifying Score) when you have a perfect run. You also earn points for every full second under that standard course time. These are called MACH points. When you qualify on both the Standard course and the Jumpers course on the same day it is called a QQ or Double-Q. To earn a MACH title (Master Agility Champion) you need 20 QQs and 750 MACH points.

Here is a link with more info, agility is at the end
A Beginner’s Guide to Companion Events


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome pictures Jessica and congrats again on a fantastic year.. What a great note to end the year on!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love love love it! I always said if I finish an OTCH I'll get the judge to sign our glove, but an OTCH glove isn't nearly as cool as a MACH bar! And very few clubs give special OTCH rosettes.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info! That's so incredible!


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

A huge congrats and I LOVE the pictures! You should be very proud


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Agility is lots of fun! I would encourage anyone to try it!

Jodie, I think you should make your own OTCH bar!!!

The bars they have at our trials are just the ones right off the jump, no special MACH bars like some places do. But we have really nice MACH ribbons! Anney makes some pretty nice decals to dress the bars up!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love these pics, and congrats again!! I love following your MACH quest/success stories!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay there's my plan...get an OTCH and take the top panel off the high jump and claim it as my OTCH panel!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! You have amazing dogs!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What great pictures of your awesome accomplishment  Congratulations on an incredible year!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Powerful, agile, beauuutiful!! Congratulation!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats to you and Mira. You two are a wonderful team! 
Love the pictures.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It really has been an amazing year. I am pretty proud of my little girl, sometimes I forget she is still so young! :heartbeat

PS, she though taking pictures was pretty fun too! I had her in a sit stay down two jumps and would throw a bumper backwards over my head, hehehe! :bowl:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Okay there's my plan...get an OTCH and take the top panel off the high jump and claim it as my OTCH panel!


Sounds like a good plan to me!! :yes:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those pictures are FANTASTIC! I don't know which one I like the best, they are all so awesome. Here's hoping your 2012 is even better than 2011 (like some kind of win in March...wink, wink).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I like them all for different reasons. I like the ones that have the whole jump because you can see everything, but the close-up ones are much more focused and crisp. It was fun taking them.

I just want to do our best at the NAC, if we can go out and run like we normally do, I will be very happy! I am really looking forward to meeting people and dogs!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jessica and Mira GREAT PICTURES!!!! You two are quite the team....ok make that you THREE Barley is quite a guy too! 

You will do awesome at NAC. Both Barley and Mira are in right? Oh I wish I could go.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Ann! Yes they are both entered!!  I am already so excited!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome!!! What a way to end the year.

Love the pictures, she looks like she is flying. Can't wait to hear about all your accomplishments in 2012.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love yr dogs and what you've achieved,with them!.Both are amazing,congrats!.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Lovely pictures and lovely dog! I agree that MACH ribbons and bars are appropriately festive and gaudy Our golden club DOES have OTCH bars, in case the need ever arises. Jodie, when you get close you will have to come to Wichita!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

wakemup said:


> Congratulations! Lovely pictures and lovely dog! I agree that MACH ribbons and bars are appropriately festive and gaudy Our golden club DOES have OTCH bars, in case the need ever arises. Jodie, when you get close you will have to come to Wichita!


I love the OTCH bar idea!!! I'll try to remember that 10 years from now when we are close


----------

